# How long should i take probiotics?



## 13438

I was wondering how long does it generally take to balance out the PH level in your gut? I have heard you should only take like 60-90 day dose of probiotics to regain the good bacteria in your stomach. Does anyone know how long you should take these after experiencing a loss of bacteria after taking anti-biotcis?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Probiotic bacteria live in the colon, not the stomach







About the only bacteria that can live in the stomach is H. pylori, and that is one you don't want. In any case they tend to be transient. What I found with fart frequency was at first I needed them every day but after awhile I got a good enough population in there I can take them for a week or so whenever the fart frequency starts to go up and get it back under control.If you stop taking them after a few weeks or months they population starts to go down again and you need a "recharge".Some people do better taking them pretty much continuously.K.


----------



## 13438

Man, that is the reason i am going to stop taking probiotics. I started them and i have never felt more gasy or bloated in my life. I took them awhile back and it did the same thing so i got off. After i was off of them i felt less bloated, etc. I decided to give them a shot again and yet again i was gasy and bloated. So i think i am going to permantley stay off of them unless i have to take some potent antibiotics in which i need to restore the bacteria at that time!


----------



## pb4

dotcomer







Don't stop taking them, find a better one, maybe the one you're taking contains too many additives, or has sugar and/or dyes in it...try primadophilus reuteri made by natures way, it did not cause any gas or bloat and has been extreamly helpful for my crohns and IBS.


----------

